# Gas Pressure Washer



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We've been discussing purchasing a Power Washer. Thought I'd ask you all before I start my research. Maybe you could narrow it down considerably? I think my DH would want a Honda? 
Your thoughts & opinions please.









Thanks,
Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Go with whichever one comes with a safety cut off switch just in case he falls asleep while using it


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

imo, the weak link of a pressure washer is the pump. i have had 2 over the years and it seems the pumps have failed. also i hate to say i melted more than one hose on the muffler







i now own my first electric washer and love it. it powerful, quiet and don't use any GAS


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Go with whichever one comes with a safety cut off switch just in case he falls asleep while using it


You are soooo fresh Dawn!









Thanks Swanny appreciate your input!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I read this post last night, but couldn't remember the brand of our gas pw, so looked this a.m. and the name is worn off!! Dh and I decided we must have had it for at least 15 years. We have used it ALOT the only thing we would do differently is get a hot water one, so it is better at cleaning the equipt. tracks and engines. 
Have to agree with Swanny, we have melted more than one hose!!
Probably the most important maintainence you can do on a pw gas or electric, is protect it from freezing.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I opted for the Electric one too.
I even let the painter use it to pressure wash the house before painting.
No problems yet!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks good tips, I really like the Hot Water idea. The electric versus gas does surprise me. I will definitely discuss it with him.

Thanks so much for your input. 









Tami


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

My dad bought a Karcher a few years ago, we were told it was one of the best. It has a Honda motor on it, the motor is the best part. We have had trouble with it every year. I know alot of people use them, we must have grabbed a lemon. I will say with the Honda it starts like a pro everytime ....

Sorry it is a Karcher... Thanks D!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

daves700 said:


> My dad bought a Kratcher a few years ago, we were told it was one of the best. It has a Honda motor on it, the motor is the best part. We have had trouble with it every year. I know alot of people use them, we must have grabbed a lemon. I will say with the Honda it starts like a pro everytime ....


I think you mean Karcher Dave, and I am with you. Save your money for something better. Honda engines are great, but their pumps stink. DH bought his latest with the Honda engine at Northern Tool. We have been very pleased!

Darlene


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have a Karcher that I got at Costco for around $300. After I had it two years I had to replace the pump. That was about $240, and I bought it from Northern Tool. It's not OEM, but it is a better pump. The biggest thing, as ember said is winterizing, just like the camper. The questions John needs to ask himself, is how often is he going to use it. If it is going to be a once every year or two to wash the house exterior and the deck, you might be better off just renting one when you need it. That way, you don't have the hassle. When I bought mine, I had visions of washing the truck and car with it, the camper, the house, the side walk, etc...Now I just use it to wash the exterior of the house in the spring, and every two years, the deck before re-staining it.

Just food for thought.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Karcher 1600 PSI Electric -- I've had it for about 5 years and it is going strong. Not one problem!!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Bought ours at Sam's club 8 years ago. Delta with a Honda engine. My daughter shares it with us and between the two of us we put between 3-4 hours a week on it all summer long. It's not missed a bet. Payed about $299 I believe. Would buy another in a heart bet.


----------



## Camping Loser (May 28, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Go with whichever one comes with a safety cut off switch just in case he falls asleep while using it


That's funny! Good thinking, Safety First!


----------

